# downtown????



## shurebite (Jun 5, 2010)

just saw this video on youtube and someone named joe he was ripping fish out of the scioto by the i 70 over pass.is ther a boat ramp? and whos fished it befor thanks


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

was it joe thomas?


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

This thread is going to become a classic. 

The name of the show is Fishin with Joe. I have read a little on here about him. 
Never met the guy or watched his show so I won't comment. I do get the feeling he is thought 
very highly of by most on the OGF board.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

...Lord give me strength...


----------



## the duke of spook (Nov 2, 2009)

come on really!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

You have gotta love it!

Especially Heidi Rhodes!


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

The truth about lowhead must be heard!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> ...Lord give me strength...


I LOL'd....hard


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm new here so I don't know all the history...seems like there's a bit of animosity though.

What's the story??


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Smead said:


> I'm new here so I don't know all the history...seems like there's a bit of animosity though.
> 
> What's the story??


Use the board's Search function to look for "lowhead" and you'll find a lot. The short story is, Joe favors pools behind lowhead dams, and most people here favor free-flowing streams.

As for access to the I-70 area, use the ramp at Greenlawn.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

And for access to the downtown pool, use the ''Old Power Plant" ramp. It's quite shallow, be careful.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's a couple to get you started - then you can enjoy the laughs with the rest of us.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=106533
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=712894#post712894


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I forgot about those classics.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW. I had almost forgotten what a tool that Joe is.
He is the epitomy of putting his own self interests in front of those of the many. Some where in one of those threads Mushi nailed it...Joe is just going to be upset when he can't get a bass boat on the rivers.
EVERY expert agrees that lowheads are bad for the river system. In fact, back in the days before any dams, people would drive down from Canada to fish the Olentangy for smallmouth bass. Can you imagine a stream fishery that productive?
The video is priceless. There's not even a hint of scientific data to support the ideas. Just a couple of not very well spoken fishermen who can't catch a fish and think the lowhead removal is resposible.
The only thing better is the music.
Holy crap...I could just watch it over and over.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5a6abrLv6U"]YouTube- Joe's most powerful video.[/nomedia]


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I know how we can stop the runoff and pollution. Remove all the concrete in the city and kill everyone. For 1.5 million.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow, that dude is a joke!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

JamesT said:


> I know how we can stop the runoff and pollution. Remove all the concrete in the city and kill everyone. For 1.5 million.


lololololol


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

That is by far the best video he has made (referring to the one Bubba posted). Man it has as many quotable lines as a Monty Python movie.....

I think my favorite from one of the so called Damn anglers.....

'Now we have to go all the way down to Kentucky or the Ohio River to fish."

Oh and BTW....

Dont you bump my camera....


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> The video is priceless. There's not even a hint of scientific data to support the ideas. Just a couple of not very well spoken fishermen who can't catch a fish and think the lowhead removal is resposible.
> The only thing better is the music.
> Holy crap...I could just watch it over and over.
> YouTube- Joe's most powerful video.


That&#8217;s funny. I think I commented on that music back in an old thread. It reminds me of the background music you get on ESPN&#8217;s &#8220;Outside the Lines&#8221; when they are telling the sad tale of the budding athlete with a crippling injury or the former NFL star now living in a van down by the river.

Well, I&#8217;m bowing out of all the fun you guys are going to have with this one. I&#8217;m going to go pick up my next yak. The flows are pretty much out of the question, so I think I&#8217;ll go up to the north end of Alum and rip up the muddy water with some big top-water baits.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

" I caught them, and you can catch them too. I'm joe jordan and you have my word" LOL


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

its amazing that gives it so exact


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh here we go again


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I wonder if Joe Cool knows what a true LOTIC system is?!?! There is no need to dam a lotic system. If you wanna fish a pool then go to a hike to a lake Joe. Makes me wonder if it's to much of a Challenge for him to fish a lake, don't get me wrong I know river and stream fishing is good fishing but if he wants to BE a PRO in the making stream fishing aint going do it!

PLZ pray for joey guys...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Im going to go pick up my next yak.


Do tell. Whatcha gettin?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Do tell. Whatcha gettin?


I got one of these: Hurricane Santee 116 Sport http://www.hurricaneaquasports.com/santee-116-sport.html

It paddles beautifully, and I found it easy to fish out of today with no modifications at all. I posted my very interesting maiden voyage under a new thread: "Wildlife Rescue."

We should get out again for another trip. I'll bring a spare paddle.  
I was thinking of getting a Dagger....Maybe we can actually switch up this time, so I can see if I made the right choice.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fishingislife said:


> I wonder if Joe Cool knows what a true LOTIC system is?!?! There is no need to dam a lotic system. If you wanna fish a pool then go to a hike to a lake Joe. Makes me wonder if it's to much of a Challenge for him to fish a lake, don't get me wrong I know river and stream fishing is good fishing but if he wants to BE a PRO in the making stream fishing aint going do it!
> 
> PLZ pray for joey guys...


So, is a true LOTIC system just a river or creek without a dam?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> So, is a true LOTIC system just a river or creek without a dam?


No need to ask me what a LOTIC system is when you have Joe Jordan! Ha God only knows what Joe Cool would say what a lotic system is when he can't even get his FACTS right, and when he calls a 12 inch bass a BIG ONE! OOOHHH IT'S A BIG ONE! 20 secs later 12 inch bass in boat..... PLZ pray for Joey! 


A lotic is a flowing body of fresh water such as a river or stream.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

01mercLS said:


> Wow, that dude is a joke!


Hey, the guy is passionate about it. Have to at least give him credit for that...


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

JamesT said:


> You have gotta love it!
> 
> Especially Heidi Rhodes!


I went to high school with her!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Hey, the guy is passionate about it. Have to at least give him credit for that...


Hitler, Stalin, Mao Zedong....all were passionate men..give them credit? No thanks.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> Hitler, Stalin, Mao Zedong....all were passionate men..give them credit? No thanks.


You can give them credit for being passionate. 


BUT THEY WERE STILL IDIOTS!!!!!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> Hitler, Stalin, Mao Zedong, fishin' with joe....all were passionate men..give them credit? No thanks.



I knew this would become one of the best threads ever.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hehe I made sure not to mention anyone who is living, or on this site in my examples...I don't need another TOS violation !


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I couldn't resist the edit. It's just too funny!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Hitler, Stalin, Mao Zedong....all were passionate men..give them credit? No thanks.


and the thread is Godwinned within 1 page!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

seethe303 said:


> and the thread is Godwinned within 1 page!!!


LOL that is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

seethe303 said:


> and the thread is Godwinned within 1 page!!!


Absolutely hilarious.....


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

where did that godwin come from did you research it.......too funny. im not going to lie you throw one too many into me and those "models" might get the roughest 3 minutes of their lives. wow this guy is about as interesting as i have ever seen. net a 12"er. too much. i would hate to see him fish from a yak or wet wade. i might book a trip with him just so i can do 2 things.....

1 catch way more fish than him 
2 make fun of his show and ideas the entire day

GABO


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> 1 catch way more fish than him
> 2 make fun of his show and ideas the entire day




Lets book a trip together with Joey Cool... I will bring the grapes and the watermelon and you can bring the hamburgers...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mykidsr1 said:


> You can give them credit for being passionate.
> 
> 
> BUT THEY WERE STILL IDIOTS!!!!!


this. 10char........


----------

